# My New Build finally finished



## Enmitynz (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I saved my pennies for far too long but finally this thing is up and running. Really happy with the end product. Only slight gripe I have is the Sapphire 7970GE Vapor X cards were bigger than anticipated, rendering my PCI Xonar DG soundcard useless. Gunna have to get a PCIE Soundcard on the cheap - (on that note, what would you guys recommend as a good but reasonably priced gaming soundcard? must have optical)

Heres a couple of pics of the PC taken tonight.


































Full Specs are : 

i5 3570k Quacore CPU @4.6Ghz (cooled with a Corsair H100 self contained liqiud cooling unit)
8GB of Mushkin Frostbyte DDR3 1600mhz ram
Asus P8Z77-V Motherboard
2 x Sapphire HD7970 Ghz Edition Vapor-X 3GB Graphics cards in crossfire
Corsair HX850V2 850W Power Supply
OCZ Vertex 4 Indilinx 128GB SSD for operating system
OCZ Vertex 2 90GB SSD for main games

.. and a 1TB + 3 x 320GB HDDs for storage all spinning inside the Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker Full Tower Chassis.

No modifications really, other than zip tying that 200mm fan in front of the GPU's haha.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks man, really appreciate it


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 8, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> ...what would you guys recommend as a good but reasonably priced gaming soundcard?



Why not just go with the Pci-Ex variant of the same thing?
ASUS Xonar DGX 5.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Expre...

Nice looking build, but dual GHz Ed Vapor X 7970s are kinda overkill for the display listed in your sys specs. Are you planning to upgrade to 2560 or a multi display setup?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice build! how much did it cost ya?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice build!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice 

That's a lot of pennies


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, yeah the dgx is probably gunna be the card for me  price? Well roughly $2500nzd. But i kept 3hdds and a ssd from my previous build so saved a little money there. Next on my list will be a 27" monitor with 2560x1600/1440 as i cant stand the bezel inbetween multi monitors.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2013)

Your new rig looks really nice, in fact, it looks way to nice to leave those fluorescent transformers all willy nilly in plain sight.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Your new rig looks really nice, in fact, it looks way to nice to leave those fluorescent transformers all willy nilly in plain sight.



I was about to say the same thing. Move that stuff behind the motherboard cage.

Nice rig though, I like the GPUs.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah you guys are right, it does look fugly having it all so exposed. But the length in the cables are not long enough to route behind the motherboard tray while keeping the cathodes in the ideal places. Think i might just rip them out - its cramping my style haha.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks really clean, I like it!
I bet you are stoked at how it performs.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks man, yeah im loving it aye its chomping through games with ease. Together with radeonpro now supporting dynamic vsync its the smoothest gameplay ive ever experienced.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 10, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> yeah you guys are right, it does look fugly having it all so exposed. But the length in the cables are not long enough to route behind the motherboard tray while keeping the cathodes in the ideal places. Think i might just rip them out - its cramping my style haha.



A nice spot for a cathode is right behind your rad on the roof of the case.  I have one there and it adds a classy and subtle glow to the components below, and his completely hidden. 

Those transformers fit well in the slot created by the 5 1/4" bays, where the cavity behind the motherboard tray is the deepest.  Also, you can use any speaker wire or anything else to lengthen the cables.  Black tape would work fine, no soldering needed.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 10, 2013)

Very, very nice work there!


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 10, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> A nice spot for a cathode is right behind your rad on the roof of the case.  I have one there and it adds a classy and subtle glow to the components below, and his completely hidden.
> 
> Those transformers fit well in the slot created by the 5 1/4" bays, where the cavity behind the motherboard tray is the deepest.  Also, you can use any speaker wire or anything else to lengthen the cables.  Black tape would work fine, no soldering needed.



Hey man you mean on the top but the innermost side? Ill take a look later and scope that shit out.

Gamerguy, thanks man! Im fully stoked with it aye.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 13, 2013)

So what do you guys reckon now that i've removed the cathodes and that ugly ass box? although the glue mark on my PSU is proving to be difficult to remove and looks just about as bad as before lol...but yeah...tried the household cleaners like Jif and Spray and wipe at first, then tried to gently use a paint scraper...nope...isopropyl? i thought this was a winner, but nope..cant get the shit off lol. It was superglue so if anyone has any tips to remove the glue from my PSU you'll be forever in my debt haha...anyway, heres some pics of how its looking now. Still waiting for the soundcard too btw.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

First try a heat gun or hair blower. If that doesn't work you can try a little bit of fingernail polish remover. (Acetone) But do a little test spot out of sight as it may take the paint off as well. But the heat should do it


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks man i'll give that a go


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2013)

i use cajuput oil to remove any left glue
after removing glue i use soap


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 13, 2013)

My two cent: use terpentine, it removes any residual glue from stickers or sticky substance or oil nad it won't remove the paint. I use it when I remove stickers from my bikes frame. And it is very quick this way- it'll take you a minute literary.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, IZKoce, i think i'll give your suggestion of terpentine a go as I have no idea what cajuput oil is lol I can get terpentine from my regular supermarket so i'll pop down and get some probably tomorrow.

In other news, Asus Xonar DGX Soundcard has been ordered  will be here in a couple of days.


----------



## Huddo93 (Jan 14, 2013)

All you need now is a 2560x1440/1600 monitor! 

Great build by the way, looks really clean!


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks man! and yup, just need a 2560x1440/1600 monitor for sure, need some prices to drop or someone to sell me one second hand sometime very soon haha. 

Until then i'll just get some little bits n bobs like a braided motherboard power connector from NZXT, another case fan for the bottom of the chassis and probably some more, but less ugly lighting lol

Will probably get around to replacing the fans on the H100's rad too, they're pretty noisy when the heat comes on, plus if I use different fans i'll just route them out of sight and control them via the chassis fan controller which will look even cleaner around the cpu area.

Any fans I get i'd like to be white, which limits me immensely if I want decent fans but tbh id only be worried about the performance of the rad's fans as now that the 200mm is zip tied in front og the gpus, there's plenty of airflow and im now just filling gaps and nit picking haha.


----------



## Primalz (Jan 19, 2013)

Bro if you wanna get rid of the glue, you need WD40. That shit will eat any glue up for brekkie...


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks man but what is wd40? Lol


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice & clean build man & do I see Cadbury roses? Yum


----------



## Hood (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sweet Build!*

Very nice, especially since you got rid of the lighting hardware.  Nothing looks quite like a clean white case build done right.  The only thing I would've done different is to put the brag decals on the inside somewhere, instead of the side of the case.  It just ruins the clean look for me, too much like what the O.E.M.s plaster on their cases.  Just my honest opinion, not trying to take anything away from your sweet machine!  Trust me, I was tempted to put mine on the outside, since this is the first high-end PC I've built.  Here's where I ended up putting mine...


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice rigs.  Very Clean look to it....especially dig those lighted Sapphire video cards.  

A small note on sticker residue.  The best item I've used is OOPS! by Homax.  It will remove sticker residue on anything - instantly, or the best home remedy is...peanut butter, let it sit on the sticker residue overnight and then wipe it off.  Works every time.


Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 2, 2013)

Time for a bigger monitor!


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 3, 2013)

hey there guys, it's been a little while but I'm back! It seems I didn't recieve the email notification that you guys had replied here so apologies for that. 

Hood - nice rig bro! and thank you for the suggestion in terms of sticker placement - I actually agree and may look at moving my case badges due to your comment and seeing how cool it looks inside your case 

Liquid Cool - Thanks for the suggestions man, im still struggling with the remainder of the superglue and sticky foam pad on mt power supply - things I have tried are nail polish remover and also Terpentine - no dice  although I didn't let it sit on it for long, just tried to scrub it off as I was worried it might eat the paint off my PSU lol.

So Peanut Butter huh? tried it with superglue before?

Anyway, i've got a little update as over the weekend I managed to be bribed to go to auckland with my mrs coz, and I quote "we could go to computerlounge??"...to which I replied "can I actually buy something there?" lol So yeah I got a couple of little things.




^^A sleeved ATX cable! that original one looked like arse.




^^This is the PCI Slot PCB of the NZXT Sleeved LED Kit




^^And Lastly I got a couple of SP120 Quiet Edition Fans, and then discovered that I can actually fit Push Pull, but only just...literally 1-2mm from my ram haha.




Here's a few pics of how its looking now, The flash kinda washes out the Blue here but I'll chuck a couple of lights off pics up for ya.




















^^This is the intensity I like to have the LEDs set at - Lowest. These babies are BRIGHT, so bright that I think I should probably have gone for white LED's now, also after setting this all up and seeing it, i'm thinking of re-routing the LEDs completely around the outside edge of the entire  case because it kinda doesn't look right to me with only the window area blue - also making it way too blue as it's too concentrated. 

I dunno, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## Hood (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been looking real hard at NZXT's Hue lighting system.  Supposedly it's not quite as bright as LED kits with only one color, but this will give you any color you desire and several different patterns of flashing/pulsing/color changing so you can light up your PC like a carnival if you wish, or change it according to the season or holiday.  For $33 you get 2 meters of RGB strip and a 5.25 control panel - pretty cheap for what it can do.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 3, 2013)

Will it play Crysis?!? 

Just kidding - sweet rig, man!


----------



## Symetrick (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks great. If you dont mind may I suggest you grabbing a set of corsair single sleeved cables. If you ask me adding white or blue single sleeved cables to that case would make it bang. 

Looks great though and good luck trying to replace ur sound card.


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, yeah that hue kit does look pretty awesome hey? In regards to the corsair sleeved kit, yeah i dunno if ill buy it for a while coz im actually quite happy with the cables at stock, as long as i cant see the multicoloured wires im happy lol this is why i replaced the atx cable  im happy with it now.

Oh and i replaced the soundcard already man, replaced the dg with a dgx so it fits perfectly above the graphics cards 

Haha, surprisingly it plays crysis 1, 2 and the crysis 3 beta haha - but only just


----------



## Symetrick (Feb 9, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> Thanks guys, yeah that hue kit does look pretty awesome hey? In regards to the corsair sleeved kit, yeah i dunno if ill buy it for a while coz im actually quite happy with the cables at stock, as long as i cant see the multicoloured wires im happy lol this is why i replaced the atx cable  im happy with it now.
> 
> Oh and i replaced the soundcard already man, replaced the dg with a dgx so it fits perfectly above the graphics cards
> 
> Haha, surprisingly it plays crysis 1, 2 and the crysis 3 beta haha - but only just



It should OWN crysis 3 beta. I have the previous gen i5-2550k and 1 gtx 660 3g model and I can run crysis three on custom settings with around 40 - 60 fps. 

Glad you got ur sound card in and yah, the cables are really a necessity just a nice look.


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 9, 2013)

Lol yeah man it runs it perfectly. Heres a couple more night pics after i re routed the nzxt led kit again. I think it looks much better now.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 9, 2013)

Wicked build


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks man much appreciated


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 9, 2013)

You've made some really great progress on an already nice build.  Congrats


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks so much man! Im really proud of it aye. Due to money restraints i dont get to build pcs as much as id like to, so wanted this one to really count.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.supergluecorp.com/removingsuperglue.html


----------

